

Ask HN: New start-up domain names for sale - neya

Hey HN community,<p>I have a couple of domains that I'm planning to dispose off soon, because I don't intend to use them any more. Originally I bought them because I was going to work on those ideas, but now since I am already working on an idea (which I've decided to work on full-time forever) I feel these domains are just going to become a burden on my already bootstrapping startup.<p>This is not a typical domain sale listing, because I will not just sell you the domain, but also personally even advise you about -<p>1) The idea and the revenue model<p>2) The marketing plan<p>3) The technology stack<p>4) Some free UX/UI design consultation<p>5) The Feature list you should eventually add in the next one year<p>Here are the domain listings:<p>1) slickpanel.com (.com, .net available)<p>Could use for a dashboard for something (be creative!)<p>2) dealsbuff.com (.com, .net available)<p>Idea - dailydeals, but done right<p>3) gesturemode (.com, .net available)<p>Idea - Gesture controlled media (like https://leapmotion.com/)<p>4) platformetrics.com (.com, .net available)<p>Idea: An analytics service (not a Google analytics competitor) (will tell you in depth if you are interested) for premium publishers (like Mashable, Techcrunch, etc.)<p>5) Offersworth.com (.com, .net available)<p>Again, could use it for a top-notch deals (or coupons) done-right start-up<p>6) lifespac.es<p>An extremely attractive name. Could use for a real-estate related industry - like finding houses or office spaces or something like even airbnb<p>If you are interested, please feel free to shoot out an email, along with your offer to westwind.innovations@gmail.com<p>Thanks!
======
johnmurch
Interesting offer - I wonder if there is a market for this since there was so
much talk about the $8000 dev build for 50% stake. In addition a site like
<http://stylate.com/> offer domain + design at a flat $250 - What are you
thinking about asking for this IP and domain?

~~~
neya
Well, I can design a Logo for you for free, maybe, since I'm already a
designer. Thanks, that link is new to me :)

